# Drink Driving in Spain



## Ronny3

Now I've been going to Spain on Holiday since I was a kid and always remember my Mar and Par having a few during dinner before driving us all home - I'm strongly against drinking and driving but I wanted to get an idea of how it is handled in today's Spain?
I've not been for quite some time but am due a holiday there in September - it would be interesting to find out how bad a problem it is in 2010.


----------



## jojo

Ronny3 said:


> Now I've been going to Spain on Holiday since I was a kid and always remember my Mar and Par having a few during dinner before driving us all home - I'm strongly against drinking and driving but I wanted to get an idea of how it is handled in today's Spain?
> I've not been for quite some time but am due a holiday there in September - it would be interesting to find out how bad a problem it is in 2010.



I think its an automatic prison sentence if you're caught?? Altho from stories I've heard, it does sometimes seems that expats dont think that it applies to them (there, thats a rather sweeping statement from me isnt it)

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I think its an automatic prison sentence if you're caught??
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know about that - though they are pretty tough on drink driving


a guy we knew (back in the UK now) was breathalysed 'the morning after' & was found to be majorly over the limit


the court case came up really quickly & he received a huge - 1000s of euros - fine & was banned from driving for I think 18 months

I believe that if he'd been unable to pay the fine he would have been jailed

this was at least a couple of years ago though - so they might have toughened up more since then


----------



## rjnpenang

From my experience!!! the Guardia Civil station themselves on the main entry/exit points to a town, somewhere where they are hidden from view until its too late and normaly after 11 pm, so be aware!. 
Saying that, recently there was a report in the Sur in English, I think, that the local police in Fuengirola are also starting to do breath tests during the day, However, I'm not sure whether they have the legal right. Regards Rob


----------



## xabiaxica

rjnpenang said:


> From my experience!!! the Guardia Civil station themselves on the main entry/exit points to a town, somewhere where they are hidden from view until its too late and normaly after 11 pm, so be aware!.
> Saying that, recently there was a report in the Sur in English, I think, that the local police in Fuengirola are also starting to do breath tests during the day, However, I'm not sure whether they have the legal right. Regards Rob


surely they can breathalyse anyone they think is driving erratically - no matter what time it is?


----------



## Joppa

Drink-drive limit is 50mg, so lower than UK's 80 mg (of alcohol in a litre of blood). For an average person, the limit is a small glass of wine or 1/2 pint of normal-strength beer.


----------



## Alcalaina

They are very tough on drink-driving these days, with good reason. Even as a tourist you can lose your licence - or even get a jail sentence, especially if you refuse to take a breath test. The tough measures are working though, as road fatalities have fallen by nearly 30% since they came in.

Full details here:
http://www.etsc.eu/documents/copy_of_Fact_sheet_Drink%20Driving%20Spain.pdf


----------



## Maundler

Police (Guardia Civil) are very tough on driving and drinking now a days here in Spain. They will mostly do a breath-control on the secondary national highways where the roads are stretch and which many citizens use because they think they won't get caught driving on those highways. There are several other breath-controls during the day on highways, specially where Truck drivers go through, because it is well known they drink their usual bottle of wine with sprinkle water and they drink their usual "carajillo" (coffee with whiskey/brandy/scotch). So they do search for drunk drivers at day, although it is not that common.

As for the sentences, well it ALWAYS DEPEND on the situation you are caught in... If say, you drank 5 beers, are well over the limit, and are driving at the "legal-speed" on the highway you are driving, then you can face a fine between 1,000 to 3,000 euros and will get banned for driving for 3 months... If say this is your second time you are pulled over on DUI, then you will get a fine of 2,000 - 4,000 euros and will get banned for driving for 18 months... if it is your third, then you get jail sentence. It all depends on the situation.. if you are driving drunk (REALLY DRUNK), SPEEDING and are passed QUITE A FEW ml. on your breath-taking-control, then you could get jail time... The sentence, fine and jail time depends on the situation, if you were speeding, if you were driving erratically, if you are REALLY drunk or just slightly drunk, if you crashed while being drunk... All these add points to your fine (or jail time)... 

So, it is tough to say, every situation is different from the other. But bear in mind, they are getting tough on this and if you get caught, be prepared to face the consequences..


----------



## gus-lopez

It's over 0,50 mg/l for the peasants but only 0.30mg/l for professional drivers ( lorry, taxi, courier ,bus ,etc ) or people that have only had a licence less than 2 years . This is 6 points + fine . 

Over 0,25 up to 0,50mg/l ( 0,15 up to 0,30 mg/l for professional drivers or people with alicence less than 2 years ) = 4 points +fine . 

This is from the 'Reforma ley de tráfico ' leaflet that was , supposedly , sent to every household in May. 
So they 've definitely toughened it up. 

Around here they've always set up roadblocks for breath testing @ 5pm to catch anyone on their way back to work after siesta time.


----------



## Stravinsky

gus-lopez said:


> It's over 0,50 mg/l for the peasants but only 0.30mg/l for professional drivers ( lorry, taxi, courier ,bus ,etc ) or people that have only had a licence less than 2 years . This is 6 points + fine .
> 
> Over 0,25 up to 0,50mg/l ( 0,15 up to 0,30 mg/l for professional drivers or people with alicence less than 2 years ) = 4 points +fine .
> 
> This is from the 'Reforma ley de tráfico ' leaflet that was , supposedly , sent to every household in May.
> So they 've definitely toughened it up.
> 
> Around here they've always set up roadblocks for breath testing @ 5pm to catch anyone on their way back to work after siesta time.


Does it say anything about being drunk in charge of a pony and cart in the leaflet. Theres also an old guy on a tricycle around here that always looks well past the point of no return to me.


Point of the matter is though in general that it doesnt really matter what the limits are. Don't bloody do it! The only time I have a few pints is at home or down the road at the local bar where I can walk back. The way some people drive around here you could easily end up in an accident even if it wasnt your fault .... and you're going to be blamed because you have been drinking


----------



## 90199

A friend of mine got banned for one month and fined 400€. Another he was just fined the 400€ and no ban. Here it depends how much you have had to drink.

I also have a friend who is a sergeant in the Guardia Civil, he says do not drink as one beer, and depending on your stature, how much you have had to eat, you could be over.


----------



## Caz.I

I think they are clamping down on it, and I know someone who was banned from driving for about six months because of it. Unfortunately, it is a big problem here on the CDS still. In fact this year on New Years' day while in a car on the way to Benalmadena, we saw that a car had crashed into a barrier right in front of us. The car stopped in the middle of the road!!!, and two very drunk young guys got out, **** in hand, to survey the damage. Luckily there were very few cars around as it was about 9am but if we had been a little bit closer we might have ran into the back of them.
Lot of accidents are caused by drunk drivers, which put everyone's lives at risk not just their own.


----------



## mrypg9

In the Czech Republic it's zero tolerance. No alcohol...not a thimbleful. Which is as it should be.
There are those who think that small amounts don't affect them but any amount could influence your judgment in some situations.
Of course people still drink and drive in the CR and many stone-cold sober drivers drive appallingly - the accident rate is one of the highest in Europe. There are also loads of ancient poorly-maintained vehicles on the road. But the strict laws are making people think twice before getting behind the wheel when contemplating a trip to the pivnice.


----------



## VFR

Most of the locals I know drink & drive to some extent, including the Guardia who I often see having a tot in the coffee (or two)


----------



## madmuffy

I have to say, it's always better to just never drink and drive, having said that I have to wonder why the gas stations around here serve beer on tap??? Or why the McAuto's sell beer? This seems to promote the drinking and driving idea.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Things have definitely toughened up over the years, but there's still a long way to go before Spanish people take drink driving as seriously as the British do. Some good ideas come from Britain and other countries to Spain (wearing seat belts, drink drive campaigns, free entry to museums...) some ideas are exported by Spain to other countries (Mediterranean diet, longer opening hours...) Lots of us are in the privileged position of being able to enjoy both worlds!

As to whether the police stop and breathylise you or not I find like everything, it depends what's in fashion, otherwise known as what campaign they're on. About a year ago, every single day, when I got on and off the motorway the police had stopped a white van. Now they're not doing that. Some times they're on the roundabout after the motorway exit and sometimes it's on the roundabout going into town. It makes sense surely, that they vary their plan of action.

As Stravinsky said, the most important thing is to not drink and drive - not to think whether the police are going to catch you or not


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> I think its an automatic prison sentence if you're caught?? Altho from stories I've heard, it does sometimes seems that expats dont think that it applies to them (there, thats a rather sweeping statement from me isnt it)
> 
> Jo xxx


I know somebody who, this year, did provoke a real bad accident riding a motorbike while having more as the double of % alcohol in his blood. He is not in prison and the only thing happen to him was that they take away his driver license away and gave him a fine. If they really would (could) enforce this law about putting drivers who drive with over the allowed % of alcohol in jail, there would be no free space in Spanish prisons anymore. By the way: I do not drink even one drop before driving a car, or even a byke...


----------



## ChinaEnglishTeacher

I was also wondering what kind of laws they have for operating animal-powered machinery.


----------



## jojo

ChinaEnglishTeacher said:


> I was also wondering what kind of laws they have for operating animal-powered machinery.



Thats an interesting question cos on the back streets and lanes, they still use horse drawn carts alot!!?? I'm not sure of the legalities

Jo xxx


----------



## guitareth

Pesky Wesky said:


> Things have definitely toughened up over the years, but there's still a long way to go before Spanish people take drink driving as seriously as the British do.


Funny you should say that, as since moving here over a year ago we've been absolutely shocked at the casual attitude of most of the Brits living here to drink driving. Maybe its just in this area (Xativa) but particularly if you go to British bars most of the people who go there seem to see no problem in drinking copius amounts of booze and driving! We felt it was like going back in time to several years ago in the UK.

Even know of people who'd clearly had a few, going to the police station afterwards to pick up their car which had been towed for being parked illegally, and the police never even asked if they'd been drinking. Just gave them their keys! 

Clearly people just think they wont get caught, or are prepared to risk that, but don't even think of consequences of accidentally injuring or killing someone. Mind you, while its clearly no excuse, the dearth of taxis in this area also doesn't help the situation at all.


----------



## jojo

guitareth said:


> Funny you should say that, as since moving here over a year ago we've been absolutely shocked at the casual attitude of most of the Brits living here to drink driving. Maybe its just in this area (Xativa) but particularly if you go to British bars most of the people who go there seem to see no problem in drinking copius amounts of booze and driving! We felt it was like going back in time to several years ago in the UK.
> 
> Even know of people who'd clearly had a few, going to the police station afterwards to pick up their car which had been towed for being parked illegally, and the police never even asked if they'd been drinking. Just gave them their keys!
> 
> Clearly people just think they wont get caught, or are prepared to risk that, but don't even think of consequences of accidentally injuring or killing someone. Mind you, while its clearly no excuse, the dearth of taxis in this area also doesn't help the situation at all.


I think you're right. Some of the British I've know of here seem to think that the law doesnt apply to them and that they can get away with it cos they're in Spain!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> I think you're right. Some of the British I've know of here seem to think that the law doesnt apply to them and that they can get away with it cos they're in Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, some people have a funny notion of Spain as depicted in the 1970's - can't drink the water, no rules about drink, Spaniards are lazy (presumably because they have a siesta) etc etc


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> Thats an interesting question cos on the back streets and lanes, they still use horse drawn carts alot!!?? I'm not sure of the legalities
> 
> Jo xxx


I guess it's OK as long as the horse is sober ...


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, some people have a funny notion of Spain as depicted in the 1970's - can't drink the water, no rules about drink, Spaniards are lazy (presumably because they have a siesta) etc etc


Spot on Pesky. I've often wondered what are the equivalent Spanish stereotypes of the English. And do they share that perennial stereotype of Germans hogging the sunbeds? Perhaps members with Spanish partners/relatives can enlighten us!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Spot on Pesky. I've often wondered what are the equivalent Spanish stereotypes of the English. And do they share that perennial stereotype of Germans hogging the sunbeds? Perhaps members with Spanish partners/relatives can enlighten us!


Some things that I've come across are...

There are no catholics in Britain, and therefore there's no religion.
The British are a cultured, educated race
There is no poverty in Britain
There is no good food to be had.

Not opinions from my Spanish OH I hasten to add.


----------



## crc

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some things that I've come across are...
> 
> There are no catholics in Britain, and therefore there's no religion.
> The British are a cultured, educated race
> There is no poverty in Britain
> There is no good food to be had.
> 
> Not opinions from my Spanish OH I hasten to add.


I would agree with that, and I'm Spanish.

Also that in Britian people are more stressed than in Spain


----------



## JBODEN

I used to drink & drive, but I found that I spilt a lot when going round corners!

[... the old ones are the best]

... anyway I had to give up because I couldn't cope; what with a mobile in one hand and a bottle in the other ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

crc said:


> I would agree with that, and I'm Spanish.
> 
> Also that in Britain people are more stressed than in Spain



These things 


> There are no catholics in Britain, and therefore there's no religion.
> The British are a cultured, educated race
> There is no poverty in Britain
> There is no good food to be had.


were supposed to be misconceptions that the Spanish have of the Brits. They're not true - or are they!!???


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JBODEN said:


> I used to drink & drive, but I found that I spilt a lot when going round corners!
> 
> [... the old ones are the best]
> 
> ... anyway I had to give up because I couldn't cope; what with a mobile in one hand and a bottle in the other ...


What with this post and xabia's I can see we've woken up very jovial this morning!!


----------

